# Comportement de l'assistante maternelle



## Sarah (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si l'assistante maternelle peut priver d'un enfant d'un dessert. Je vous explique mon neveu peut être difficile pour manger mais il est souvent malade donc dès fois il ne mange pas le plat principal mais juste le dessert. Donc l'assistante maternelle le punit si il ne mange pas le plat, elle le laisse pendant 30 mn devant son assiette donc sa sieste est décalé ou si il refuse de manger, elle va le punir de dessert, donc l'enfant n'a rien dans le ventre depuis 8h. On le récupère à 16h avec le ventre vide et en plus il fait une chaleur de ouf il peut faire un malaise. Ma sœur a eu des réflexions qu'il doit être vite autonome arrêter les siestes et aussi l'inscrire déjà à l'école alors qu'il a même pas 2 ans.


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

Mon avis : Qu'elle change d'assistante maternelle !


----------



## kikine (13 Juillet 2022)

bonjour prévenir la pmi ce comportement est intolérable, même à l'école maternelle il font encore des siestes jusqu'en MS

perso je donne le dessert que l'enfant mange ou pas le plat, mais par contre aucun grignotage entre midi et le gouter


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Mon avis : Qu'elle change d'assistante maternelle !


Idem changer d’AM


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

son attitude n'est pas professionnelle, vous avez raison de vous inquiéter


----------



## Capri95 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Bizarre votre récit..  avez-vous bien compris les propos de votre sœur ?
Pourquoi elle voudrait que ses parents l'inscrive à l'école, alors qu'il n'a même pas deux ans ? Cela ne l'a regarde pas !
L'autonomie vient petit à petit avec de la patience et du temps. Chaque enfant est différent et se développent chacun à son rythme.
Pourquoi elle ne veux plus qu'il dorme ? C'est essentiel pour un petit. 
Le dessert et le fromage je le donne aussi, malgré qu'il ne mange pas le plat principal.
Mais par contre pas de grignotage entre le midi et le 16h00.
Mais si il a mal au ventre, peut-être faudrait t'il voir un pédiatre, c'est peut-être ce qui l'empêche de manger ? 
En tout cas votre histoire me semble décousue, peut-être l'émotion qui vous trouble.
Après si ces situations sont réelles, votre assmat a un grave problème !  Il faut prévenir la PMI est retiré l'enfant.


----------



## Nounic (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Comme les collègues attitude pas du tout professionnelle et inquiétante. On passe au dessert et le prochain repas sera le goûter. Et hydratation  ++


----------



## Petuche (13 Juillet 2022)

Comme les collègues, attitude non professionnelle. Jamais je ne prive un enfant de manger !
Et je ne laisse pas un enfant devant son assiette ça ne sert à rien bien au contraire. Pour les réflexions sur l'école moi je ne dirai qu'une chose, si elle ne veut plus garder le petit, elle le dit et c'est tout ! Mais ne le laisser pas chez cette assmat, pour le bien du petit.


----------



## violetta (13 Juillet 2022)

Je pense a ce petit qui doit être bien malheureux chez cette dame.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Ne fermez plus les yeux . C'est inadmissible ! Prévenez la pmi et retrait d'enfant immédiat.

Ne pas agir C'est maltraiter aussi l'enfant. 

Vite.


----------



## zabeth 1 (13 Juillet 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> Je pense a ce petit qui doit être bien malheureux chez cette dame.


Idem, pauvre petit. 
Changez vite d'assistante maternelle.


----------



## caninou (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir,
waouh!  psychorigide l'assistante maternelle. Je n'ai jamais privé un petit de dessert parce qu'il ne mange pas son plat, n'importe quoi ! Ce n'est pas comme ça qu'elle va le motiver à manger et lui faire apprécier les heures de repas. Un enfant ne se laisse pas mourir de faim, donc si il ne veut pas de son plat ce n'est pas grave il se rattrape un peu avec le dessert et avec un de patience et d'écoute on arrive toujours à faire manger un enfant. Par contre comme Capri95 pas de grignotage durant la journée. Pour la sieste, chaque enfant est différent certains sont de gros dormeur est en ont besoin et d'autres dorment très peu, à nous de nous adapter. Quant à l'inscription à l'école de votre enfant, je dirai simplement "mais de quoi je me mêle ?" 
Franchement changez d'assistante maternelle, car vu ce que vous racontez je ne la trouve pas du tout professionnelle et votre petit ne doit pas rigoler tous les jours avec elle, un vrai cerbère.


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Juillet 2022)

Non mais c'est quoi cette question?? Bonsoir la tante vient poser la problématique sur un forum?? Que font le papa et la maman de ce petit . ?? Rien.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

Sarah a dit: 


> Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si l'assistante maternelle peut priver d'un enfant d'un dessert. Je vous explique mon neveu peut être difficile pour manger mais il est souvent malade donc dès fois il ne mange pas le plat principal mais juste le dessert. Donc l'assistante maternelle le punit si il ne mange pas le plat, elle le laisse pendant 30 mn devant son assiette donc sa sieste est décalé ou si il refuse de manger, elle va le punir de dessert, donc l'enfant n'a rien dans le ventre depuis 8h. On le récupère à 16h avec le ventre vide et en plus il fait une chaleur de ouf il peut faire un malaise. Ma sœur a eu des réflexions qu'il doit être vite autonome arrêter les siestes et aussi l'inscrire déjà à l'école alors qu'il a même pas 2 ans.


Ben je pense que cette dame est tombée sur la tête !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

Nounic a dit: 


> Bonjour
> Comme les collègues attitude pas du tout professionnelle et inquiétante. On passe au dessert et le prochain repas sera le goûter. Et hydratation  ++


Ici ils ont la boisson en vue et il me demande (pour les plus grands !) et si le petit n'apprécie pas le plat principal (je ne fournit plus) et bien il passe au laitage et dessert ... par contre il ne remangera pas avant l'heure du goûter (sauf boisson) ! et ici sieste non négociable l'enfant dort il en a besoin et pour l'école les PE inscrivent vers mai je crois mais je ne m'en occupe pas juste parfois je leur montre la feuille que j'ai pu voir affichée c'est tout ! elle se permet bien des choses cette ass mat ...


----------



## Nounou22 (15 Juillet 2022)

Moi j'aurai tendance à dire qui n'entend qu'un son n'entend qu'une cloche ....on a une version....qui dit que l'assmat laisse le petit devant son assiette pendant une demi heure et que ça décale sa sieste ? Mais comment la tata peut elle savoir tout ça ? Pas de la bouche de l'assmat....donc je me méfie de ce genre de post et je me retiendrai d'aller inciter un signalement à la pmi sans avoir la version de l'assmat en question....
J'ai du mal à comprendre parfois pourquoi il y a un tel manque de communication entre parents et assmats ...et parfois ce n'est pas l'assmat qui est de mauvaise volonté pour communiquer, je le vis actuellement avec une maman qui est braque et excessive et quand il y a qquechose qui ne va pas, zéro communication....mais pour elle c'est normal, tout va bien....ben pas pour moi.


----------



## nounoucat1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Tout comme toi je n'ai pas donné de réponse à ce sujet .j'ai demandé que font les parents??
Si mon enfant ne mangeait pas je demanderais un rdv en urgence a l'assmat pour trouver la solution surtout si l'enfant mange bien chez lui . En plus ça nous est difficile de deviner pourquoi le repas se passe mal?


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Juillet 2022)

Si cette ass mat est honnête je pense qu'elle le dit aux PE que l'enfant mange mal et qu'elle le laisse un peu devant son assiette (je connais des ass mat qui font ainsi) c'est peut-être d'un autre temps mais çà existe ! j'étais comme cela a tout dire à mes PE mais certaines collègues amies et famille m'ont dit de ne pas forcément être honnête tout le temps (je le suis trop parfois) mais on apprend de ses erreurs et depuis quelques années je raconte juste ce que je veux bien pour tout les enfants ne sont pas maltraités bien sûr mais si il n'a pas fini son assiette totalement (surtout que c'est eux qui fournissent) et bien je ne le dis plus à ses parents car on voit où cela mène avec ce post !!! alors à réfléchir avant de TOUT dire le soir aux PE surtout si cela reste dans le bien-être de l'enfant ... pour le sommeil elle n'a pas à lui couper (est-ce la nounou qui le dit ?) ici la sieste est très importante pour les petits pour leur petit cerveau !  et éviter de se mêler de la vie des PE nous ne sommes pas leur maman .des conseils oui mais çà s'arrête là .. alors oui la tante peut dire vrai mais en +++ alors méfiance !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Juillet 2022)

Nounou22 a dit: 


> Moi j'aurai tendance à dire qui n'entend qu'un son n'entend qu'une cloche ....on a une version....qui dit que l'assmat laisse le petit devant son assiette pendant une demi heure et que ça décale sa sieste ? Mais comment la tata peut elle savoir tout ça ? Pas de la bouche de l'assmat....donc je me méfie de ce genre de post et je me retiendrai d'aller inciter un signalement à la pmi sans avoir la version de l'assmat en question....
> J'ai du mal à comprendre parfois pourquoi il y a un tel manque de communication entre parents et assmats ...et parfois ce n'est pas l'assmat qui est de mauvaise volonté pour communiquer, je le vis actuellement avec une maman qui est braque et excessive et quand il y a qquechose qui ne va pas, zéro communication....mais pour elle c'est normal, tout va bien....ben pas pour moi.


Oui nounou22. Je te rejoins. Je n'avais pas répondu à ce post. En effet, à mon avis, il est difficile de se positionner. Nous n'avons qu'une version. Et on en arrive toujours à faire la même analyse : déplorer un manque de communication toujours préjudiciable en premier lieu à l'enfant !  On nous énumère ici d'éventuels "manquements" de l'assistante maternelle de cet enfant mais rien sur un début d'embryon d'explication pour expliquer ces possibles manquements : que peut dire l'ass mat à ce sujet ? Une discussion avec elle a t'elle eu lieu ? Qu'en est-il ressorti ? Bref ... Nous n'avons pas toutes les pièces du puzzle loin de là.


----------



## NounouNam (15 Juillet 2022)

On ne prive pas un enfant de son dessert. Le yaourt, le fruit fait parti intégralement du repas.


----------



## Nounou22 (15 Juillet 2022)

Complément d'accord avec toi Catie6432, conseiller à une personne un signalement d'une collègue à la pmi n'est pas sans conséquence. N'oublions pas que notre lieu professionnel est notre lieu de vie également. Lieu privé que la puer de notre secteur ne se prive pas de visiter dans les moindres détails sans se soucier de respecter ou non notre vie privée....sur ce forum nous n'avons souvent qu'une version des faits donc à moins de faits réels et grave de maltraitance, privé l'enfant d'un dessert ne génère pas pour moi le signalement d'une collègue. Ce serait plutôt de l'ordre d'une communication avec l'assmat sur comment gérer au mieux ce temps de repas compliqué sans priver l'enfant de dessert. Cela n'est pas dans mes pratiques mais l'assmat a peut être testé d'autres choses dont celle ci pour voir si cela fonctionnait ?


----------



## zelande (15 Juillet 2022)

Pareil. Nous n'avons que la version de l'auteure, et assez peu de détails.
Pourquoi l'enfant est il privé de dessert, à quel rythme, dans quelles circonstances ?  
les repas sont ils un problème récurrent ?   Parce qu'il y a une grosse différence entre priver de dessert un enfant qui mange bien habituellement et qui, sur quelques repas va être plus difficile parce qu'il n'aime pas, n'a pas faim, est fatigué, avec une portion trop importante et un enfant qui pique une crise à chaque repas car il a décidé de ne manger que les yaourts et desserts sans toucher à son plat.     est ce que assmat et parents ont discuté du souci ?
Pour la sieste et l'inscription à l'école, je n'ai pas trop compris


----------



## zelande (15 Juillet 2022)

Je viens de relire
L'enfant est souvent malade, quel genre de maladie ? Si il n'a pas beaucoup d'appétit et ce de façon régulière, il vaut mieux tout de même, pour sa santé, qu'il mange des légumes, viande/poisson que des desserts. C'est certes plus facile de céder en lui laissant son dessert et rien d'autre parce que comme ça il a au moins quelque chose dans le ventre, mais à terme, son équilibre alimentaire ne sera pas respecté et cela n'est pas sans conséquences. Il faut parfois entrer dans la confrontation quand il y va de la santé de l'enfant.   Que la sieste soit décalée, n'est pas un gros souci si le petit dort tout de même le temps nécessaire.
Et pour l'école, s'il n'a pas encore 2 ans, je ne vois pas bien pourquoi l'assmat en parle ?????


----------



## kikine (16 Juillet 2022)

Nounou22 a dit: 


> sur ce forum nous n'avons souvent qu'une version des faits donc à moins de faits réels et grave de maltraitance, privé l'enfant d'un dessert ne génère pas pour moi le signalement d'une collègue.


effectivement priver un enfant de dessert ne mérite pas de signalement, en revanche priver un enfant de sa sieste.. oui c'est de la maltraitance et ça oui ça mérite bien un signalement  car l'am a bien dit (si c'est vrai) je site "Ma sœur a eu des réflexions qu'il doit être vite autonome arrêter les siestes"


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Juillet 2022)

Oui mais en même temps, elle ne parle pas que les siestes lui sont retirées juste décalées....et il y a des contradictions dans les faits rapportés....et puis ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi ne pas échanger avec l'assmat pour trouver des solutions. Souvent le parent peut passer à côté de ce qu'on met en place car on ne peut avoir la même organisation avec un enfant (qui est le sien) qu'avec trois, quatre ou même six enfants en accueils comme nous. Même si on est reconnu comme un mode d'accueil individualisé, c'est dans un mini collectif malgré tout ....


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Juillet 2022)

Alors puisque je végète a l'ombre je reviens sur ce sujet . J'aime Edwige Lantier pas sur de l'écriture de son nom . pédopsychiatre elle disait qu'un petit qui au petit déjeuner prend son grand biberon de lait maternisé adapté à son âge avec des céréales peut tenir sans manger une journée. Alors quand un petit refuse son repas du midi il faut voir ce qu'il a pris au petit déjeuner et a quelle heure.
Et surtout ne jamais jamais forcer un petit a manger il régule son appétit . Et il n'est pas rare chez les nounous de dire que si un petit n'a pas faim pour son plat il n'a pas faim pour son dessert. Sans que ce soit une sanction juste du bon sens quand on n'a pas faim on ne mange pas. Car il y a des petits appétits ou filous qui ne se nourrissent qu'avec du sucre au bout du compte???
Alors pas de malaise possible si le petit boit très régulièrement de l'eau. La tata du sujet dit n'importe quoi et si les propos de l'assmat sont véridiques elle dit aussi n'importe quoi .pas d'inscription à l'école avant 2ans et ne pas arrêter la sieste non plus. Durant le sommeil les petits sécrètent l'hormone de croissance et leur cerveau fixe les nouveaux savoirs dans la mémoire


----------



## violetta (17 Juillet 2022)

Heu nounoucat, moi j'ai pas besoin d'avoir faim pour avoir envie de dessert.. ça s'appelle la gourmandise !


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Juillet 2022)

A savoir mes accueillis ont un bon appétit et un bon sommeil notre matinée est assez physique en général ils petit déjeunent tôt . A lors j'en ai qui commencent à réclamer à manger a 11h pour aller se coucher.
Autre chose on boit de l'eau entre les repas et on ne mange rien. Je connais des parents qui gavent leur petit de cochonneries toute la matinée et la nounou en poste récupère l'enfant vers 11h30 il ne mange pas a midi elle se prend des réflexions. 
Pareil pour la sieste du matin on récupère un petit a 11h30 pour une maman infirmière par exemple et elle dit choubidou vient de se réveiller il était trop fatigué  ce matin vous allez pouvoir jouer avec oui super pendant la sieste des copains. La a 18 mois on dit il faut arrêter la sieste du matin .
Un son de cloche ne suffit pas pour se faire la bonne idée du problème


----------



## Julilo (18 Juillet 2022)

Sarah a dit: 


> Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si l'assistante maternelle peut priver d'un enfant d'un dessert. Je vous explique mon neveu peut être difficile pour manger mais il est souvent malade donc dès fois il ne mange pas le plat principal mais juste le dessert. Donc l'assistante maternelle le punit si il ne mange pas le plat, elle le laisse pendant 30 mn devant son assiette donc sa sieste est décalé ou si il refuse de manger, elle va le punir de dessert, donc l'enfant n'a rien dans le ventre depuis 8h. On le récupère à 16h avec le ventre vide et en plus il fait une chaleur de ouf il peut faire un malaise. Ma sœur a eu des réflexions qu'il doit être vite autonome arrêter les siestes et aussi l'inscrire déjà à l'école alors qu'il a même pas 2 ans.


Mais non, déjà on ne punit pas un enfant et certainement pas avec la nourriture, de plus, un enfant a besoin de sieste au moins jusqu’à 3/4 ans voire même pour certains davantage.
Changez rapidement d’assistante maternelle ou ayez une grosse discussion avec elle. Elle doit être de l’ancienne génération qui laissait les enfants des heures devant leur repas tant qu’ils n’avaient terminé leur assiette et qui fait aujourd’hui des adultes avec des troubles du comportement alimentaire 😤😤😤


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

Julilo on ne connait rien de l'assistante maternelle et de ses pratiques. Ce que moi je lis c'est que l'enfant risque de faire un malaise car il n'aurait rien dans le ventre depuis le matin jusqu'à 16h? Mais est ce vraiment un yaourt qui changerait la donne? L'enfant passe 30 mins devant son assiette, ben excusez moi mais c'est le temps qu'ils mettent chez moi pour prendre leurs repas au minimum....pour l'autonomie je ne comprends en effet pas bien la postante....est ce que cet enfant aurait encore une sieste le matin ? Rien n'est précisé....donc avant de dire que c'est une assmat d'ancienne génération....et d'abord qu'est ce que ça veut dire ancienne génération ? Il faut d'abord creusé un peu....ne crions pas au loup si vite, ça n'aide aucune relation....la communication prime avant tout. Un point entre les deux parties s'impose avant d'appeler la pmi ou imaginer le changement d'assmat


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Juillet 2022)

Julilo ne pas conclure trop vite les nounous vieille génération sont tout a fait capable de se mettre à la page et de faire des formations.
Je vais t'apprendre une chose il y a de très bonnes assmats dans toutes les tranches d'âge. J'ai 61 ans je suis pour l'éducation positive la bienveillance le respect des émotions et contre toutes les punitions.


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Juillet 2022)

Julilo je connais une collègue qui a eu des petites accueillies avec des troubles alimentaires a cause de leur maman qui avaient peur de la prise de poids avec des tendances anorexique ?! 
Tout ne peut pas être la faute des assmats .
Attention au conseil de dénoncer a la pmi ça peut aussi être des parents malhonnêtes qui cherchent à se donner bonne conscience pour nuire à nounou. 
Vous imaginez le parent voit la puer lui dit j'ai pris conseil sur un forum d'assmats pro elles m'ont conseillé de me plaindre a la pmi alors je viens vous expliquez le problème. OK et si au final l'assmat ne sait plus comment faire avec ce petit qui est malade et peut être pas soigné??


----------



## B29 (18 Juillet 2022)

Nounou22 a dit: 


> Oui mais en même temps, elle ne parle pas que les siestes lui sont retirées juste décalées....et il y a des contradictions dans les faits rapportés....et puis ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi ne pas échanger avec l'assmat pour trouver des solutions. Souvent le parent peut passer à côté de ce qu'on met en place car on ne peut avoir la même organisation avec un enfant (qui est le sien) qu'avec trois, quatre ou même six enfants en accueils comme nous. Même si on est reconnu comme un mode d'accueil individualisé, c'est dans un mini collectif malgré tout ....





Julilo a dit: 


> Mais non, déjà on ne punit pas un enfant et certainement pas avec la nourriture, de plus, un enfant a besoin de sieste au moins jusqu’à 3/4 ans voire même pour certains davantage.
> Changez rapidement d’assistante maternelle ou ayez une grosse discussion avec elle. Elle doit être de l’ancienne génération qui laissait les enfants des heures devant leur repas tant qu’ils n’avaient terminé leur assiette et qui fait aujourd’hui des adultes avec des troubles du comportement alimentaire 😤😤😤


Je bondis en lisant vos propos sur les assistantes maternelles ancienne génération . Vous ne savez même pas son âge.  Et dans le message nous n''avons qu'une version . Si l'enfant a vraiment des problèmes d'alimentation, les parents devraient depuis longtemps avoir pris un rendez-vous avec leur médecin pour faire le point et éventuellement faire des analyses médicales.  Cet enfant souffre peut-être d'une maladie.


----------



## Petuche (18 Juillet 2022)

J'ai plus de 20 ans de métier donc je suis de l ancienne génération, et je peux vous dire que jamais je n'ai laisse un enfant 2Heures devant son assiette, jamais ne n'ai laisse un enfant pleurer parcqu'il ne voulait manger, jamais je n'ai,puni un enfant de dessert. Il n'y a rien à voir avec le fait que ce soit une ancienne assmat ou autre d'ailleurs on n'en sait rien. Et perso je connais des nouvelles assmat plus jeunes Et qui ont beaucoup de patience autant avec les enfants qu'avec les PE...


----------



## Petuche (18 Juillet 2022)

Et c'est bien connu ''c'est dans les vieux pots que l'on fait la meilleure soupe'' a méditer julilo...


----------



## Julilo (18 Juillet 2022)

B29 a dit: 


> Je bondis en lisant vos propos sur les assistantes maternelles ancienne génération . Vous ne savez même pas son âge.  Et dans le message nous n''avons qu'une version . Si l'enfant a vraiment des problèmes d'alimentation, les parents devraient depuis longtemps avoir pris un rendez-vous avec leur médecin pour faire le point et éventuellement faire des analyses médicales.  Cet enfant souffre peut-être d'une maladie.


Je parle d’ancienne génération car c’est ce que j’ai vécu enfant et pas mal d’autres de mon âge(50 ans) l’ont subit aussi.
mais ne vous méprenez pas, je n’en fait pas une généralité.
et enfer, les nouvelles générations (dont je ne fais pas partie mais je me forme) ont conscience que la punition dessert davantage l’enfant qui « obéira » par peur et non parce qu’il a compris


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Juillet 2022)

Et l'ancienne génération dont je suis c'est très bien que la punition est néfaste au développement des petits . Quand tu cites des exemples a ne pas faire ne classe pas ce que tu dis par rapport à une génération 
C'est mettre une étiquette sur des adultes.
Et tu sais sûrement qu'il ne faut jamais mettre une étiquette sur un petit alors pourquoi le faire aux adultes.


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Juillet 2022)

Julilo a dit: 


> Mais non, déjà on ne punit pas un enfant et certainement pas avec la nourriture, de plus, un enfant a besoin de sieste au moins jusqu’à 3/4 ans voire même pour certains davantage.
> Changez rapidement d’assistante maternelle ou ayez une grosse discussion avec elle. Elle doit être de l’ancienne génération qui laissait les enfants des heures devant leur repas tant qu’ils n’avaient terminé leur assiette et qui fait aujourd’hui des adultes avec des troubles du comportement alimentaire 😤😤😤


Et bien dites donc vous avez quoi contre l'ancienne génération d'ass mat ??? vous dites n'importe quoi Julilo ! des adultes avec des troubles du comportement alimentaire c'est à dire ??? à la guerre entre les nouvelles et les anciennes !!! bientôt vous ne serez plus que des nouvelles et on verra la nouvelle génération d'enfants !!! bref ...


----------



## zelande (18 Juillet 2022)

@ Julilo  pff
J'ai 58 ans bientôt, élevée par ma grand mère qui me demandait effectivement de finir mon assiette, sans pour autant me punir si je ne le faisais pas. Et je n'ai aucun traumatisme ni trouble alimentaire !!
Quant à la nouvelle mode de ne jamais punir les enfants, et bin , on voit ce que ça donne.


----------



## Petuche (18 Juillet 2022)

Julilo pour info les troubles du comportement alimentaire sont graves et ne viennent pas des assmat.. c'est quand même incroyable  ces clichés, j'ai l'impression que tu nous vois ''mama'' avec un martinet et à la main. 😂😂


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

En plus il n'est pas parlé de laisser l'enfant des heures devant son assiette mais une demi heure, ce qui m'apparaît comme un temps de repas complètement normal. Possiblement les parents de cet enfant ne supporte pas que leur enfant soit incité à manger son plat...mais dans un accueil de plusieurs enfants, je me dis que c'est normal que le temps que les autres mangent, ce petit doit rester devant son assiette et ne pas manger son dessert devant les autres qui eux mangent leurs plats...
J'ai déjà accueilli une petite fille qui ne mangeait à deux ans que des féculents...aucun légumes....la cata... c'était un déménagement donc changement de nounou. J'en ai profité pour dire aux parents que vu qu'il y avait du changement dans la vie de cette enfant, il fallait profiter pour changer ces mauvaises habitudes alimentaires. Ils ont été de notre côté, cela a mis du temps mais un mois après, la miss mangeait des légumes et avec le sourire. La ratatouille était devenu son plat préféré, c'est pour dire ....et ça a été d'une grande aide pour la cantine à l'école qu'elle mange des légumes avant d'y entrer ....donc à méditer ...aller toujours dans le sens de l'enfant n'est pas forcément bon pour lui. Si j'écoute mon fils, il ne mangerait que des bonbons 😉 faire preuve de bienveillance et de bientraitance c'est aussi parfois savoir dire non ...


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Juillet 2022)

Tout à fait Zelande nous ne sommes pas traumatisée pour autant ! de nos jours les enfants font ce qu'ils veulent avec leurs parents ! ils ont peur de ne pas être aimés si ils les grondent les punissent ou ne leur achètent pas ce qu'ils veulent !!! il n'y a qu'à voir les enfants de nos jours ... heureusement il y a encore des parents jeunes et moins jeunes qui savent dire non et élèvent bien leur enfant ... çà se ressent à la maternelle !!!


----------



## Capri95 (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour !
Ah ! le bon vieux débat nouvelle assmat VS ancienne assmat. Pour moi il n'y a pas nouvelle ou ancienne le tout est de se former afin de suivre les évolutions de notre métier. 
Sur certain point je suis intransigeante : comme la politesse, le respect d'autrui ( bonjour, au revoir, merci, stp) des petits mots tout simple qui sont grandement oublié de nos jours. Le respect commence par là..
Aucun enfants n'aiment moins ses parents, si ils lui disent "non" avec une petite explication entre "quatre yeux" 😉
Je suis plus souple sur d'autre chose le tout et de faire un mélange qui s'accorde bien, qui soit cohérent avec nos valeurs.
Alors il faut arrêter de tirer à boulet rouge sur les "anciennes" 

Un exemple tout bête : j'avais rdv avec la maîtresse de mon fils pour faire le bilan juste avant les vacances et avant le bulletin.
Elle m'a dit qu'il est quasi le seul voir trois ou quatre autres copains/copines qui disent " bonjour" lors de l'entrée en classe le matin et "au revoir" le soir, automatiquement  sans avoir besoin de les reprendre sur une classe de 27 chercher l'erreur.. ( Classe de CE2)


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Juillet 2022)

Capri95 a dit: 


> Bonjour !
> Ah ! le bon vieux débat nouvelle assmat VS ancienne assmat. Pour moi il n'y a pas nouvelle ou ancienne le tout est de se former afin de suivre les évolutions de notre métier.
> Sur certain point je suis intransigeante : comme la politesse, le respect d'autrui ( bonjour, au revoir, merci, stp) des petits mots tout simple qui sont grandement oublié de nos jours. Le respect commence par là..
> Aucun enfants n'aiment moins ses parents, si ils lui disent "non" avec une petite explication entre "quatre yeux" 😉
> ...


C'est tout à fait cela mes deux fils étaient très polis aussi et on m'en faisait toujours la remarque positive c'est toujours le cas même adultes ! moi j'appelle cela "les mots magiques" et tous mes petits les connaissent ... là mon petit dernier dit sans arrêt bonjour monsieur bonjour madame au revoir çà fait rire les gens du village ils me connaissent je suis très intransigeante là-dessus et pas besoin de leur dire et en général les PE font de même de leur côté !!! mais c'est vrai que ces vieilles traditions ont tendance à se perdre car on sait très bien que de nos jours "on ne force pas un enfant" et c'est bien dommage pour certaines choses on voit le résultat ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Juillet 2022)

Pour la politesse il n'y a pas a obliger il suffit de montrer l'exemple si on est poli avec les petits ils le sont aussi . 
Par contre chez les adultes les bonnes manières se perdent.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (18 Juillet 2022)

Bon ya quand même des petits pas hyper rapide le midi 
J'en ai eu une c'était 1 Grain de riz par 1 Grain de riz 😱zen restons zen 
Moi je ne force jamais mais qu'il soit petit ou plus grand je leur explique que la nourriture il faut que papa et maman aillent travailler pour l acheté et que non la poubelle n'a pas fain ce midi Ils peuvent en manger un petit peu 
Par contre je ne remplace jamais un plat par un autre
Tu n'en veux pas ok tu attends que les copains finissent et je te donne ton fromage et ton dessert
Et des fois il mange 
Et pas 10 gâteaux en plus à 4 h 
Évidemment


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Juillet 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> Pour la politesse il n'y a pas a obliger il suffit de montrer l'exemple si on est poli avec les petits ils le sont aussi .
> Par contre chez les adultes les bonnes manières se perdent.


Il n'y a pas à obliger mais c'est dans mes valeurs d'éducation donc comme j'ai la plupart des petits tout bébé ils suivent c'est tout !!! chez les adultes bien éduqués ils restent polis ce sont tous les autres ceux qu'on a pas "forcés" comme vous dites !!! à méditer ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Pire je trouve que la vulgarité est  la norme ! Mon petit accueilli est très poli par l'exemple .plus jeune il disait bonjour à tous les gens croisés mais presque personne ne lui répondait il a arrêté. Il faut dire qu'en ville ça ne se fait plus de dire bonjour à tous ceux que l'on croise.
Pour ma part je pense que la bonne éducation fait la différence en société. Et je ne supporte pas les gens qui disent des gros mots devant les enfants.


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Tu as raison Angèle de transmettre la politesse comme une valeur et en effet j'ai 2 fils adultes et polis .a l'heure actuelle je trouve que la politesse et la bonne éducation ça fait classe. 
Figure toi qu'en ville on peut très bien se faire bousculer par quelqu'un qui ne s'excuse pas mais nous regarde de travers ou rouspète.


----------



## Petuche (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour les filles, je suis entièrement d'accord sur la politesse, pour moi,les 4 mots importants. Bonjour au revoir merci et s'il te plait.... Lorsque je reçois de futurs PE j'aborde toujours ce sujet car pour moi c'est très important. Nous avons été éduqué avec ces valeurs, nous les avons transmis à nos enfants, et ça fait toujours plaisir de nous complimenter sur la politesse de nos enfants. Alors pour mes accueillis c'est la même chose, c'est comme tout ça s'apprend. Mais actuellement beaucoup de petits ne sont pas comme cela, nouvelle éducation. ..faut les laisser faire ce qu'ils veulent... 
Pour les dénonciations même chose, on ne peut pas dénoncer une personne si l'on est pas témoin des faits reprochés, comment peut-on prendre partie de choses que l'on ignore. On peut conseiller mais pas condamné.


----------



## liline17 (19 Juillet 2022)

je trouve la politesse très importante aussi, mais comme ce sont des règles de dire les petits mots magiques, et non quelque chose de naturel, je trouve que nos accueillis sont trop jeunes pour qu'on leur les impose, au risque qu'ils refusent de les dire sans contrainte.
Je leur montre l'exemple en étant très polie avec eux, comme je l'étais avec mes enfants, on m'a souvent complimenté sur la politesse de mes enfants, ça marche beaucoup mieux que la contrainte, comme pour nous, personne n'aime ça


----------



## caninou (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
vaste débat que l'éducation chez les enfants aujourd'hui. Soit, nos anciens étaient un peu cerbères, mais ma foi il faut quand même reconnaître que les instituteurs, les professeurs, la police, les pompiers.... étaient respectés ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui. Je pense qu'aujourd'hui nous avons basculé dans l'autre extrême, cette extrême qui conseille de ne pas contrarié les enfants, méthodes éducatives démarrées dans les années 70, mais je pense que nous avons vraiment touché le fond dans les années 90 avec "l'enfant roi". Aujourd'hui nous sommes nombreuses à avoir des PE qui n'ont aucune éducation et ne respectent rien, ben nous sommes un peu en train de payer un peu les pots cassés de toutes ces nouvelles théories et méthodes éducatives.


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Juillet 2022)

Liline je n'impose rien je répète répète et répète encore et qd je tend quelque chose à un petit si je n'ai pas le merci je ne lâche pas et lui répète tata attend le mot magique ! car les petits ont vite fait d'oublier mais chacune ses méthodes !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Juillet 2022)

Tout à fait Caninou c'est çà !!!


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Le grand problème avec les nouvelles méthodes d'éducation ça finit par être des contraintes pour les parents. Pour bien élever les enfants les parents ne savent plus faire sans recettes miracles. Ils ont peur de traumatiser leur cher petit en plus si on dit non au petit il risque de ne plus aimer papa et maman. Les parents actuels souffrent de l'ampleur des réseaux sociaux ou tu trouves un tuto pour faire un pet de travers.


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Autre chose ne surtout pas imaginer que la bientraitance c'est ne jamais dire non à un petit. Il faut savoir qu'un petit pour bien grandir a besoin de limites s'il a une liberté totale et bien à l'adolescence il se maîtra en danger pour trouver jusqu'où il peut aller trop loin!??


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Juillet 2022)

Je montre l'exemple à l'enfant en disant bonjour, s'il te plaît, merci, au revoir. Mais je n'oblige pas un enfant qui ne le souhaite pas à le faire. Je crois à la vertu de l'exemple et "forcer" un enfant ne m'a jamais semblé pertinent, utile et souhaitable pour éduquer un enfant. De même je ne "force" jamais à la bise ou au câlin.


----------



## violetta (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Ce genre de discussion me passionne toujours autant.
J'aurais tellement de choses à dire.
Alors, pour faire court, j'ai envie de citer une phrase de Françoise Dolto qui résume tout ce que j'ai pu lire sur les nouvelles méthodes éducatives (et oui, j'ai 58 ans, plusieurs années dans la petite enfance et toujours envie de lire, de découvrir ce monde fabuleux qu'est la petite enfance).
Et grâce à cette curiosité, mon métier est devenu de plus en plus passionnant, je ne me suis pas enfermée dans mes certitudes, alors j'ai testé, expérimenté et je dois avouer que, dans certaines situations, ça m'a facilité la vie.
La phrase de Françoise Dolto que beaucoup doivent connaître est celle-ci :
"Il est bon que l'enfant soit Roi (oula j'en vois déjà certaines qui font  les gros yeux!!!) MAIS (et elle est là toute la nuance), il ne faut SURTOUT PAS qu'il gouverne!
Quand les parents (ou certaines assmats réfractaires aux nouvelles méthodes) auront compris la subtilité et bien, un grand pas sera franchit.
Le problème c'est que l'on comprend ce que l'on veut bien comprendre, on interprète à notre sauce d'où ces conflits de génération.
Chez moi, l'enfant est roi, mais c'est qui qui décide, c'est bibi !!!!!


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Juillet 2022)

J'ai vu un truc marrant sur pint.... Deux images sur la première la maman dit à son fils tu es long a t'habiller tu arrives tous les matins en retard à l'école et moi au travail. Sur la deuxième image la maman demande comment on règle le problème ????? Non mais c'est quoi de la bienveillance à 2 balles ou quoi 
Si j'étais la maman il n'y aurait pas débat je mettrais le réveil matin à sonner une demie heure plutôt non ?


----------



## kikine (20 Juillet 2022)

nounoucat, perso c'est ce que j'ai fini par faire, réveil + tôt car les filles aiment prendre leur temps le matin (comme moi) en revanche et ça compte télé interdite, la tv le 1er "allumage" c'est a 17h après le gouter


----------



## nounoucat1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour kikine bien-sûr c'est plus simple et vite arrangé en mettant le réveil plus tôt. Et se préparer tranquillement vaut mieux que la précipitation qui enerve


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Oui le réveil un peu plus tôt..surtout pour les parents en fait. 
On se rend compte que le réveil c'est pour tout le monde en même temps, ce qui implique la course continue le matin.
J'avais pour habitude de me lever 1/2h 3/4 d'h avant mes enfants. 
Lavée, habiller prête et disponible pour la routine du matin.

Plus que tout c'est la disponibilité qui manque maintenant et je pense que c'est aussi un point qui explique le comportement de certains enfants qui dès le matin avant la séparation d'avec leurs parents sont déjà en manque..


----------



## kikine (20 Juillet 2022)

ici je me lève 6h j'aime ce moment seule avec mon café.. les filles je les lève a 7h (6h45 pour celle qui va au collège et part + tôt) 7h30 brossage des dents toilette au gant vite fait, et habillage à 8h tout le monde est presque prêt (reste les chaussures et les cheveux a coiffer) pour un départ de la maison a 8h10


----------



## B29 (20 Juillet 2022)

Moi, tous les jours debout à 5h30 du lundi au vendredi. Douche, petit déjeuner, discussion avec mes enfants et mon mari. Ils partent vers 7h (travail, lycée)
Après je commence le ménage, les lessives.
J'ai terminé  quand le 1er enfant arrive vers 7h45. La vraie journée de travail commence jusqu'à 18h30.


----------



## violetta (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
Oula, fallait y penser.....se lever plus tôt.....
Ah non, mais des fois....quel manque de bon sens.


----------



## kikine (21 Juillet 2022)

violetta, tu dis ça mais... tous les matins je croise ma voisine (am aussi) qui emmène sa fille et les péri a l'école, moi je rentre chez moi et elle, elle part et tous les matins elle me dit "mais comment tu fais pour être tous les jours à l'heure ? moi je n'y arrive pas je cours partout " ben facile, je me lève plus tôt...   ça paraît tellement logique...


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Juillet 2022)

Il ne faut pas hésiter à changer quand il y a quelque chose ou trop de choses qui ne vont pas. 

J’ai déjà eu plusieurs enfants qui venaient d’autres AM ou cela n’allait pas et le comportement des enfants étaient totalement différent lorsqu’ils venaient chez moi, ils étaient comme chez eux.

Ça se voit très vite l’attitude de l’enfant, content de venir, se précipite dans mes bras lorsqu’il me voit ou me zappe car il veut aller vite jouer, donc lui faire penser à retirer quand même ses chaussures, l’appétit aucun souci même les enfants me rappellent l’heure car ils sont affamés, donc c’est même drôle car je regarde l’heure et je leur dit « Ouah je suis en retard » et ça les fait rire et ils préparent leur chaise qu’ils mettent autour de la table basse où il mangent et ils s’assoient et ça discute sec le temps que la serveuse arrive 🥒🥬🍠🍉🥝

Que du bonheur réellement. 

J’ai eu une petite qui ne mangeait que des gâteaux, chocolats, laitage … au bout de 2 mois j’ai arrêté malgré mes efforts car les autres trouvaient pas normal qu’elle ne mange pas son assiette et passe direct au dessert.

La maman avait un problème alimentaire, elle se faisait vomir … donc l’enfant la voyait ou l’entendait ! 

Donc pas la peine de continuer quand ce n’est pas possible, on n’est pas magicienne non plus … ça se saurait …


----------



## violetta (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Après,  il y a des personnes qui sont toujours à la bourre.
Même en mettant le réveil plus tôt,  rien à faire, elles  sont et seront toujours en retard...


----------



## Julilo (22 Juillet 2022)

Mais je suis entièrement d’accord qu’il ne faut pas faire de généralité et je ne confonds d’ailleurs pas éducation bienveillante et laxisme comme beaucoup de parents. Je suis la première à dire qu’il est important de donner un cadre à l’enfant sinon il est perdu.
mais c’est vrai que je trouve que forcer un enfant à manger n’est pas judicieux, il sait se réguler. Et vu que ça me touche de très près , j’ai démarré au quart de tour, désolée pour celles que j’ai offensées.
je suis également d’accord pour apprendre la politesse et le respect (primordial) envers les autres (enfants et adultes) et c’est vrai qu’ils apprennent beaucoup en nous mimant, donc à nous de leur montrer.
voilà voilà😁😁


----------



## zelande (22 Juillet 2022)

Non, ce n'est pas systématique.
Mon mari et moi sommes assez à cheval sur la politesse et mon premier métier m'a formée à cela. Donc l'exemple, mes enfants l'ont eu.  pas de soucis pour la première, par contre, pour la deuxième, , si le bonjour était là la plupart du temps, le au revoir était difficile à sortir. et cela a duré jusqu'à ses 4/5 ans. Mais on n'a rien laché et plus de soucis ensuite


----------



## zelande (22 Juillet 2022)

Et je suis d'accord. On ne force pas un enfant à manger. mais quand on n'a pas faim, et bien on n'a pas faim. Que ce soit pour le plat ou le dessert


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Juillet 2022)

Kikine ta collègue n'a aucune ORGANISATION et dans ce métier il en faut BEAUCOUP !!!


----------

